# Loader subs available in Erie, PA



## padude2004 (Mar 6, 2004)

We own and operate 7 loaders and tractors with 10 and 12 foot boxes. We also have 5 plow trucks, 4 liquid trucks, and 2 granular salt trucks. I am an unemployed school teacher and very motivated to find work. Call me so we can discuss what we can do for you. (814) 450-3940. Tim


----------



## padude2004 (Mar 6, 2004)

...bump to top thanks


----------



## padude2004 (Mar 6, 2004)

still looking for more....


----------



## padude2004 (Mar 6, 2004)

*still available*

we are still available and hungry for work and snow. give us a call. 450-3940.


----------

